# NEHI Beverages



## EndlesDreamer

HI, thought Id share what I think might be a rare find, correct me if Im wrong. My boyfriend came across a bottle while out for a walk. I didnt think much of it, he filled it with flowers. The flowers had died so I thought id wash it out. Saw the name NEHI, and decided to look up some info. Apparently the NEHI Bottling Co. began in the 1920's, getting its name from overhearing a sales man using the expression "knee high". The bottom of the bottle is dated March 3, 1925. Anyone have anymore information on this bottle, please let me know.

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## bottlenutboy

it all started in 1903 when Claude Hatcher invented his own soda to bottle and sell in his families grocery store he called it "Chero-Cola" he then created a line of fruity beverages that he called "NEHI" as you stated in the 20s they were such a big hit that he renamed the company after them. A little later around 1935 he changed the chero cola formula creating "Royal Crown Cola" or "RC" as most people called it which also was a big hit causing him to change the company name yet again to Royal Crown Cola Co. he also had the first diet soda "diet rite" and the first low calorie soda "RC 100" i think they were also the first to use the aluminum can

 is your bottle embossed "nehi" or "chero cola bott. co." on the front opposite the town?

 all are common bottles but they are still VERY nice to find


----------



## logueb

Couldn't have put it better myself Spence, That's a good short history on Nehi.

 Lisa, Welcome to the forum and aneat find.  There are a lot of variations on the Nehi bottles out there, but remember. One bottle leads to another , then another, and a collection has begun.  Good Luck


----------



## bottlenutboy

> you have a nice early version.


 
 not necessarily they used embossed bottles all the way through the 50s all of which have the 1925 patent date on the bottoms, thats why i asked if she had the "chero cola bott. co" or the "NEHI" one


----------



## bottlenutboy

> do you have an example Spence, you know how interested I am in crown tops.


 
 yeah actually i do have an example of both 

 and i know just how much you think of crown tops i still havent forgotten the "three lanes of oncoming traffic" post


----------



## bottlenutboy

> Well post them dude.


 
 i will as soon as i can, the batteries in my camera are dead, and for some unknown reason my charger isnt working so i will have to wait and steal the batteries out of one of the remotes, but i wont forget you ill post them as soon as i can 



> im thinking of getting into the fascinating world of pop bottles


 
 im about to unload some bottles if your interested, i have a squat, some blobs, some early crowns, a couple beers, and some ACLs


----------



## bottlenutboy

> Grazie Spencer il mio amico. Non dimenticherÃ² questo favore.


 
 i dont speak much spanish, but i know a few key phrases such as "donde es el bano?", "como estas usted?"


----------



## bottlenutboy

> Isa no Spanish but youa close


 
 italian or french?

 in case you didnt notice i edited my earlier post about the dead batteries


----------



## EndlesDreamer

Thanks everyone for the reply. Finding the bottle is just as fun as learning the history behind it! The bottle says NEHI, a rope design (my guess) on the bottle. The bottom of the bottle reads: 5 <0> 51   Design Pat 0, Mar 3-25, Duraglass (?) and 5. Thanks again for all the information, you are all very nice!

I'm going to try to get these pics taken and post them for you. Is it hard to post them on here?

Lisa


----------



## bottlenutboy

> The bottom of the bottle reads: 5 <0> 51


 
 your bottle was made in 1951 as noted by the manufacturer's mark on the bottom


----------



## cc6pack

> Grazie Spencer il mio amico. Non dimenticherÃ² questo favore.
> Ricardo.





> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> hear ya go Spencer
> 
> 
> Spencer thanks my friend. I will not forget this favor. Ricardo.[/align]


----------



## EndlesDreamer

I hope this works


----------



## EndlesDreamer

More pics....if i can do it right again


----------



## EndlesDreamer

More pics....since im on a roll


----------



## bottlenutboy

that red label nu grape is a good find, they are a little harder to get with a good label than the blue label ones

 and that nehi is definatly a newer one, you can tell because on the older versions the basket weave design is wider and covers more of the bottle


----------



## EndlesDreamer

Thanks Spencer for your reply. I thought the Nugrape bottle was in pretty good shape. Any idea of the year for Nugrape? The NEHI bottle I probally should have taken a closer pic, not in bad shape for being 56yrs old. Anyone have any info on that dog bottle?

Thanks again 
Lisa


----------



## bottlenutboy

the nu-grape is most likely from the 40s-50s era are there any identifying marks on the bottom of the bottle?


----------



## EndlesDreamer

Spencer, the Nu-Grape bottle is from the Anderson Beverage Corp, Buffalo, NY
The bottom of the bottle 9 <0> 47  C 1085.


----------



## bottlenutboy

the nu-grape is fron 1947


----------



## LC

The dog bottle puts me in the mind of possibly being a flavoring extract bottle, there have been quite a few different ones of them put out on the market from various companies over the years. I have to say though, that I have never seen one in that particular pattern of animal before. I have seen elephants, spacemen, and a couple of other varieties. I have a whole case of the sapcemen in their original box that have never been used. The box has some great graphics on it as well as the bottles themselves.


----------



## EndlesDreamer

Thanks Spencer for the date. I think now I know how to figures out some dates on these bottles.

L C....I have no clue what that dog bottle was used for, could be some kind of extract bottle. Would love to hear more ideas on this bottle!


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Great Pix!  cool stuff pix look realy clear. Rick


----------



## logueb

That Aqua bottle in the first pic , all the way on the left could possibly be an ammonia bottle.  Is it abm, or bimal , and does it have any embossing?  Nice finds. Figurals are always nice.


----------



## capsoda

Hey Lisa and welcome to the forum. Looks like you are on you way to collecting. Buster is right about the dog bottle. It held a drink concentrate like cool aid and is worth about 30 bucks.


----------



## EndlesDreamer

Hi everyone...thanks again for all the great replies. My first thought on the dog was maybe a decanter, but the ones that I have seen dont have a screw top, most of the heads screw off. There are no markings on this bottle either. I'm going to keep digging for some more info....good for the mind.

The little blue jar has 2 markings on the bottom...an x  and I'm not too sure what the other marking says. Hope this helps.

I have some more pics to post today, and yes I'm on my way to collecting!

Lisa


----------



## cowseatmaize

Obscure reference. Radar always ordered a Grape NEHI at Rosies? (I think that was the OC) on MASH.


----------

